# Flinders Range scorpion babies



## junglepython2 (Feb 17, 2008)

Decided to check on my lone flinders range scorp last night who I hadn’t seen in a couple of weeks and found it covered in white babies.

Anyway anyone know what I should do now? As I only have one scorp I wasn’t banking on babies any time soon so I’m not exactly prepared. From what I’ve just read it’s best not to disturb her until the babies leave the parent and then house them separately.

 Does this sound about right and how long till that occurs? She could have given birth anytime in the last couple of weeks.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Paliadon (Feb 17, 2008)

Congratulations "Dad". lol. How did it become pregnant? (please don't state the obvious). How long have you had it for? What's the usual gestation period?


----------



## junglepython2 (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks Paliadon. I've had her for about 6 months, the guy I got it off had it for a couple of months before that and also had it by itself. I've heard gestation can be as long as 18months whether that's true or not I'm not sure.


----------



## hornet (Feb 17, 2008)

yes, gestation for Urodacus species averages out at about 18months, chances are it was a WC adult and pregnant when caught. Post pics of your setup. Make sure its a little moist so the bubs dont dry out, after a week or so they should moult into 2nd instar then leave mum a few days after. After they have left mum separate into small containers of a cocopeat/sand mix. Crickets with the head cut off is a food feed for young urodacus, feed every 4-5days. They take about 6yrs to reach maturity. I wouldnt be feeding mum while she has young as it can stress them out.


----------



## junglepython2 (Feb 17, 2008)

She is in a reptile one cage about 25cm square, with moist coco-peat as substrate and a couple of pieces of bark/wood which she has burrowed underneath.

When they leave mum will they be roaming around and easy to see or will they stay under the wood, meaning I need to check her regularly?


----------



## hornet (Feb 17, 2008)

check regularly. Once the babies have left mum also change the substrate, coco peat alone isnt the best.Coco peat sand mix is better.


----------



## junglepython2 (Feb 17, 2008)

Alright will do, so checking under the bark daily won't stress the mum and cause her to start eating them?


----------



## kakariki (Feb 17, 2008)

I've heard that ants are attracted to the babies & eat them. Is this true?


----------



## hornet (Feb 17, 2008)

make sure shes in the dark, check once per day, thats all i normally do and never have probs. No i have never had ant probs


----------



## Mark Newton (Feb 17, 2008)

Much of what you have been told is true. They stay with mum for about 1 month. 
Have a read of this:
http://www.thedailylink.com/thespiralburrow/features/birthing.html

Humidity is key to the survival of the first instars, dont keep opening the housing if it is closed off. As stated, allow some extra moisture to bump up humidity. Feeding mum is okay, it wont stress her, just introduce one large cricket. When the young disperse from mum, separate them, no rush, she wont eat them at that stage . 

Good luck,,,,,any pics of your setup?


----------



## junglepython2 (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks guys.

Sorry about the crap pics but this is all I could find. These photos are quite old and the substrate is currently a lot moister then it is in these pics. 

Looking at some other pics I have some doubts whether it is a flinders range scorp at all as it seems very squat compared to others I've seen so feel free to correct me on that one.

Also on average how many bubs do they usually have?
</IMG>


----------



## sid94 (Feb 17, 2008)

my flinders has sealed her self in her burrow and has been the for about 2-3 weeks is she birthing or molting


----------



## Mark Newton (Feb 17, 2008)

junglepython2 said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Sorry about the crap pics but this is all I could find. These photos are quite old and the substrate is currently a lot moister then it is in these pics.
> 
> ...


 
Your ID is correct,_ U. elongatus_, Flinders Ranges Scorpion. There is no need to make the housing wet, they live in a semi-arid zone and have young during the end of the hot season. They generally block off over summer if it is dry, with some rain, some may surface. So, what you are looking for is a tank that has reasonably high humidity, but still relatively dryish. Too much damp and they can die from mycosis. This can be achieved by slightly dampening the soil and having little ventilation. Once parturition is over, increase ventilation and allow things to become drier.


----------



## Mark Newton (Feb 17, 2008)

sid94 said:


> my flinders has sealed her self in her burrow and has been the for about 2-3 weeks is she birthing or molting


 
What is your setup like? Any pics? They do this naturally in the wild in response to drying of the environment. She may be having young if adult, or moting if juvenile, or just conserving water. Scorpions are time minimalists, they spend 92-97% of their lives inactive.


----------



## junglepython2 (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks Mark, great link btw


----------



## sid94 (Feb 17, 2008)

Mark Newton said:


> What is your setup like? Any pics? They do this naturally in the wild in response to drying of the environment. She may be having young if adult, or moting if juvenile, or just conserving water. Scorpions are time minimalists, they spend 92-97% of their lives inactive.



shes an adult and in a false bottem


----------



## Mark Newton (Feb 17, 2008)

sid94 said:


> shes an adult and in a false bottem


 
well, good chance of parturition eh! Good Luck!


----------



## Mark Newton (Feb 17, 2008)

junglepython2 said:


> Thanks Mark, great link btw


 
No worries, anytime


----------



## sid94 (Feb 17, 2008)

Mark Newton said:


> well, good chance of parturition eh! Good Luck!



how long does this uaslly take she been under her rock sealed off for about 2 weeks now is that a bit long or what cheers


----------



## Mark Newton (Feb 17, 2008)

sid94 said:


> how long does this uaslly take she been under her rock sealed off for about 2 weeks now is that a bit long or what cheers


 
she might stay there for another 6 weeks or more, until the young are ready to leave.


----------

